# Knives



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi. Two of my unfinished knives. One from piler and one from 8mm thick steel - heavy. Hope You like it.

Firs is my working mule. I use it for my metal detector hunt (You can see that it have i weird tip - when its flat i can cut roots). I use it for throwing also. Handle from glass fiber and resin. I used it in this winter to crush frozen rock hard soil.

Second one is different. Its new in my collection so I dont know how it will handle extreme conditions.


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello







Its not easy to throw a knive when handle is way more heavy than blade. But its sure fun








http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cONikPzykL4


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A flat tip on a knife can be very useful. It allows moderate prying and also stabbing cuts of tough material (like you said, it cuts roots well). I like the big thick one too. Looks like a good chopper. Did you put MACHETE on the spine? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

insane machete. so thick.


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi







Yes I put this sign "MACHETE" it can be also some drawing. Well It was just like making PCB - very easy. Do you know the technique?

Thanks for comments


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

GameKeeper said:


> Well It was just like making PCB - very easy. Do you know the technique?


Yes, "etching" is the English term. Thanks for the info.


----------

